# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Dallas Mavericks (Game 7)



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Dallas Mavericks</font></font></center>

<center>5-4-03
TV: ABC
12:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Sabonis JEGA!*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (3-3) Dallas (3-3)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I think that game seven is going to be alot closer than tonights game. I have to wonder what if the ref had called that three pointer in game 3 a two point shot since his foot was over the line. Would Portland have been able to force a win in overtime? Winning this series tonight, 4 - 2?

I guess either way this series will be over on Sunday, it has been a wild ride for the first round I must say. I think that Dallas will be forced to take tough shots in game seven. Question is, will they fall for them? Portland sure has shut them down the past few games. I like Portland's chances. :yes:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

This is it!

If I could get a *JEGA* from each one of you guys, that would be very cool!

Can I get a *JEGA* in preparation for this game?



JEGA!!!! 


Who can top my JEGA?


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

I love Portland's chances. We have been playing with our backs against the wall for 3 straight games. We have been in game 7 situations before......Dallas hasn't. They have the home-court disadvantage, because the Blazers are road warriors. We just have to not let them get into any kind of rhythm, and force them to take bad shots. Control the glass like we've been doing, and get to the free-throw line. If all these things happen, we'll be at Arco next week.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

ONE THING that Dallas hAS done is two years ago, they were down 0-2 vs the Jazz and they won three straight to win the series. Of course last year, down 1-3 to Kings, they folded though.

Go Blazers


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*I think the thing to think about is*

Its not what Dallas does speed, Portland cannot control that. It is what Portland does. Portland has to control the game and the crowd, and play aggressive, and the rest will take care of its self. I am just totally bewildered now that it has even come to this. My head is swimming with the thought of sunday's game, and no matter what has happened the last few years, I just want Portland as a team, to redeem itself for a lot of bad publicity, fan relations, and low confidence (myself included) in the team. A couple of years ago, when we faced LA in the WCF, I thought, I will be happy this season if we force LA to a game 7, then we can challenge the next few years. That meltdown, and the subsequent next couple of seasons, I realized, I was probably the most miserable I have been as a Blazer fan in years because of the opportunity missed, the way the press pounds on the Blazers every time it gets a chance grinds on me, and I just want all of that to go away. Winning will make it go away. Beating Dallas would be a step in the correct direction on getting this team confidence it can compete at a high level again, and get it some good press instead of some bad. Sunday is a day that a lot of Blazers can win people back, including, themselves.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Loyaly4Life, although I have no clue what it means, I'll shout it out one time.

JEGA!!!! 

Hope it helps. A win Sunday would be impressive.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

My two biggest concerns right now (as of Saturday moring):

1) Will Dale Davis play? And if he plays, will it be at 100%?

2) Will the refs yet again allow Portland to play a physical game? I mean, they have all series, but I'm afraid the refs may change their style in game 7.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Loyaly4Life, although I have no clue what it means, I'll shout it out one time.
> 
> JEGA!!!!


JEGA is Lithuanian for POWER. :wlift:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Issues as I see them at this point:

-- As others have wondered: will Davis play? If not, or if he's not close to 100%, do the Blazers start Pippen in his place, slide Rasheed to the 5 and Bonzi back to the 3? Or put RP in the starting lineup for DD? And if it's RP, will Damon start over Pippen?

If Davis is out, I think I'd go with this lineup:

Damon, Bonzi
RP, ZR
Wallace

-- A reason I would go with this lineup is because the Blazers MUST attack the basket to start the game. I think the Mavs players will equate physical play with harder play, and if they see Portland accellerating to the hoop, they're going to try to take their heads off. Which, assuming that Portland players aren't actually HURT (and that they don't respond violently) it could serve to actually SOFTEN up the Mavs interior defense even more because Raef, Shawn and maybe even Dirk could be in foul trouble after the opening minutes. Obviously, Dirk has nothing to do with good interior defense, but he IS their best defensive rebounder and he reportedly has some offensive skill.

-- Will Dallas go with the zone? The Blazers really just seem like they've got it figured out. ZR, Wallace and RP (along with Sabas and Wells, who actually are normally pretty good at it) seemed especially effective making the extra pass last night.

If Dallas goes man-to-man, attacking the basket obviously still applies: go right at Dirk with whomever he's guarding... and without Davis around, there'd be nowhere for either Dirk or Shawn to hide defensively.

It should be fun!

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Issues as I see them at this point:
> 
> -- As others have wondered: will Davis play? If not, or if he's not close to 100%, do the Blazers start Pippen in his place, slide Rasheed to the 5 and Bonzi back to the 3? Or put RP in the starting lineup for DD? And if it's RP, will Damon start over Pippen?
> ...


I think it pretty much comes down to this: will Dallas be hitting their shots? If so, Portland will be harder pressed to come up with stops. If not, then they'll have earlier chances to build a lead.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

This will really test our ability to come in with a tough crowd rooting against you while getting the WIN to advance... 

I am a tad worried, but I do look forward to the game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Loyalty4Life</b>!
> This will really test our ability to come in with a tough crowd rooting against you while getting the WIN to advance...
> 
> I am a tad worried, but I do look forward to the game.


hey, at least we got this far! It's fun to think about the possibility of playing Sacramento, but the season was over for us fans, mentally, after game 3.


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

i remember predicting blazers in 7 but i kept switching who would win each of the first six.. i think its because something told me it would be a weird series, but one thing i was positive on.. BLAZERS IN 7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

If Davis cannot play, I agree that Ruben should start.

We have to attack and attack early. And Ruben can do that. And no matter how good Pippen feels, I somehow feel it would behoove us to bring him off the bench.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

tblazerdude- 

the season was never over for me mentally. when we went down 0-3, that's what i got excited. that's when the real games began

and it was never over for the players. everyone said they had no heart.

go blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> tblazerdude-
> 
> the season was never over for me mentally. when we went down 0-3, that's what i got excited. that's when the real games began
> ...


obviously i wasn't talking about you, Speed.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

My God if they do go on to play the Kings and do this again, I don't know if my poor heart can take it. I like what Portland is doing and the good thing is that they will be more than ready to play Sacramento and the Kings could be rusty with all that time off. Portland could steal one early if that is the case. :yes:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland winning or losing tomorrow could help Payton decide where he wants to play next year, as he is deciding in "3 to 4 weeks."


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Something tells me that he has already decided. He might want to see if there are any other offers, but he wants to be close to Seattle, without playing for them. Portland is the perfect fit. :yes: 

Although, winning couldn't hurt our cause. :grinning:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Blazer Fans Will Remember the 2003 Blazers Team Fondly.*

I mean, over the last two years, the Blazer fans put the 2000 team on a pedestal! Even though that team lost, it came the closest we'd come in years.

In coming years, the fans will always compare teams to this one. We'll say things like "this team doesn't have the heart that we had in 2003. That was a special year."

Hey, enjoy it!

Go Blazers


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Unless they lose tomorrow, in which case we'll hate them, blow them up and never mention them again.

Right?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Unless they lose tomorrow, in which case we'll hate them, blow them up and never mention them again.
> 
> Right?


it's going to be hard to see past the fact that we lost in the first round for the 3rd consecutive year, if we lose tomorrow.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

hate them?

they'll be in the record books forever as one of only three teams to tie a series at 3-3 after being down 0-3.

We've had as many as three starters out with injury. We've fought our butt off. I don't see how I could hate this team regardless of what happens. 

Blow it up? Why? This team has experience and great chemistry. Let's just keep growing together.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Never forget Bonzi Wells' quote!*

"I know in my gut we can win a championship, and we need everybody in this locker room to have that same type of attitude"-- Bonzi Wells. December 17th, 2002.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If we blow a 15+ lead in game 7, I honestly do not know what I would do .................:upset: ...............:buddies:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Who will be the high scorer of Game 7?*

I'm gonna go with Damon Stoudamire and say that he will score 26 points.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Who will be the high scorer of Game 7?*

Yo, this CAN BE A SEPARATE THREAD. You are all just jumping on it cuz I started it. EVERY thread in here is about Game 7 on some level. Please. I want a separate organized thread of people's predictions and discussions on who will be the high scorer in Game 7. 

I'm gonna go with Damon Stoudamire and say that he will score 26 points.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Who will be the high scorer of Game 7?*

Yo, this CAN BE A SEPARATE THREAD. You are all just jumping on it cuz I started it. EVERY thread in here is about Game 7 on some level. Please. I want a separate organized thread of people's predictions and discussions on who will be the high scorer in Game 7. 

I'm gonna go with Damon Stoudamire and say that he will score 26 points.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Who will be the high scorer in Game 7?*

I'd really like other fans' opinions. We'll compare after the game.

I pick Damon Stoudamire with 26.

Go Blazers

P.S. Najera will lead all Mavs with 19


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> hate them?
> ...
> I don't see how I could hate this team regardless of what happens.
> ...


I'm just kidding, yo.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

sweet, minstrel

i take everything too seriously

go b l a z e r s


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Randolph with 22.

High for Dallas, Nowitski with 31.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dirk with 35
Bonzi with 29


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Statistics RE: game 7s*

-- The other two NBA teams that, like Portland, went from 0-3 to 3-3 in the postseason (the 1994 Denver Nuggets and 1951 New York Knicks) both lost the series finale. 

-- Dallas hasn't lost four straight games since March 2000 and is 4-2 in elimination games since returning to the playoffs two years ago. None of those was a Game 7, however. 

--Five NHL teams have stretched a series to the limit by losing three then winning three, and only two of them also won the series: the 1975 New York Islanders and 1942 Toronto Maple Leafs. 

--No major league baseball team ever forced a winner-take-all finale after going down 0-3. 

*Not that it matters or anything*


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm starting to feel another blowout now.

I think the Blazers will win by 15-20 points tomorrow.

That's just the way I'm feelin it right now.

Go Blazers


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rules and records are meant to be broken. 

we've had our fair of share of the bad kind of records come our way, it's time for some good history


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

it's good history with reservations though.

after all, isn't it more impressive to simply not fall behind 0-3 in the first place?

you know what IS impressive though? you would think the most likely way for a team to come back from 0-3 would be if the leading team lost a key player to injury. and yet that hasn't happened.

anyway, i hope the Blazers pull this off and then they'll always be talked about for the rest of NBA history whenever a team falls behind 0-3.

nonetheless, i would rather never fall behind 0-3 than make this kind of history.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> it's good history with reservations though.
> 
> after all, isn't it more impressive to simply not fall behind 0-3 in the first place?
> ...


obviously. 

a different dallas or Portland player touches the ball and gets a different type or amount of sweat on the ball? Sheed's initial three doesn't bounce right back to him.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

*All this publicity...good or bad?*

All of a sudden all the media is jumping on the Blazer bandwagon. I've read so many "history making Blazer/Mavs choke artists" articles in the last 24 hours. I don't know if I really like it. I think we do better when the "us against the world" mentality is in full effect. Some articles act like the Mavs are done for.

But then again I think it keeps the spirits up. I just hope the Blazers come out ready to play. If Dallas hits their shots then we're in deep trouble because that always leads to frustrating sloppy play for the Blazers. I hope DD can play and Sabas puts in some good minutes. Oh man, this is so nerve wrecking!!! I can only imagine what the players feel like.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

There's no need to panic if "Dallas hits their shots."

Remember, Dallas hit all their shots to start Game 6 and still couldn't beat us. 

And in our both wins in Dallas, we fell behind double digits before winning.

Go Blazers


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

Game 6 was a shocker...........I must have jumped 3 feet in the air when Sabas tipped that ball in. 

Please!! (Begging the basketball gawds), not a nail-biting finish.......us Blazer fans have been through to many of those.....let us win this one at the free-throw line.

A blow-out would be nice too.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

plz o plz can sheed be on form 2moro
i wanna see a pf battle of the ages!
and a win
a win would be cool


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding, yo.


Yao!!

Sorry - Just popped into my head.

Just wanted to add that I haven't been this excited about a Blazer game since the infamous Laker debacle!

It's kind of nice to have a meaningful playoff game again!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Here's an interesting tidbit from an article that I'm reading:



> And now, oh, gosh, now, the Mavericks are on the verge of the biggest dissolution since Alka Seltzer.


How true.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers by 15-20
Damon scores 26.

Book it.

Go Blazers


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm really gonna be rooting for you guys. I am big fans of Wells and Randolph.

I can't wait to see all the transfers and chaos Mark Cuban will cause knowing that his team was knocked out of the first round.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

"If we lose, what's going to happen? Nothing," Nick Van Exel said. "People talk bad about us in the paper, that's all. But we need to take something from Portland. They fought back when they were down. We need to do the same thing."


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*Experience*

You know I find it interesting that a lot of people have not been talking about the fact of experience. If you look at the experience level of playoff play and game 7's, Portland has much more experience then Dallas. I mean, look at it. Playoff experience:

1) Scottie Pippen: More playoff experience then anybody but Kareem Abduul Jabaar.
2) DD: Has been deep into the playoffs and played a lot of game 7's.
3) Arvydas, Wallace, Damon, Bonzi: Have been deep into the playoffs and to the WCF and played in game 7's there before.
4) Portlands inexperience: Ruben, McGinnis have not played deep into the playoffs before to my knowledge.
5) Antonio Daniels: Got a ring with Tim Duncan and freinds in San Antonio.

Now for Dallas:
1) I believe they made it to the second round last year, and for most their players that was their experience. Only Raja Bell (Finals with sixers) and Nick Van Exel(lots of playoff experience but none deep into the playoffs) have some. Finley may have got some with the Suns.

I believe this is a big Blazer advantage especially on the road.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually, I started a thread about this. But the Nazi Moderators merged it with a bunch of threads so you couldn't see it. I'll restart it.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Here it is Hasoos.

NBA Playoff Game Seven Experience 
No one on the Mavericks has Game Seven Experience.

As for the Blazers.....

Bonzi Wells, Damon Stoudamire, Rasheed Wallace, and Arvydas Sabonis= 2000 vs Lakers (L)

Dale Davis= 1998 vs Bulls (L)

Scottie Pippen= 1990 vs Pistons (L, headache); 1992 vs Knicks (W); 1994 vs Knicks (L); 1998 vs Pacers (W); 2000 vs Lakers (L)

So to recap, Six of the Blazers have played in a Game 7, while none of the Mavericks have. Only Scottie Pippen has won a Game 7. He's won twice, but lost three times. He's never lost two game 7s in a row.

I don't know the Game 7 experiences of Don Nelson or Mo Cheeks.

Go Blazers


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

*I actually believe*

DD has much more game 7 experience then that. They played games 7's against the Knicks and Celtics at least 3 times while he was in Indiana. The other thing I was going to mention, if you look at College experience (NCAA tournament) you have Wallace(Final 4), Zach Randolph(NCAA Finals), Damon Stoudamire (NCAA Finals), DA went to the finals but he doesn't count since he won't play. So they have a lot of experience to draw on. 

Server Nazi's took down your post aye?  Its ok they have smoked some of mine too (<----note pun)! Its all good that's what they are here for


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

My bad.

Dale Davis didn't play a game 7 vs Celtics, but he DID play two game sevens vs New York.

so it's

DD= 1994 vs Knicks (L), 1995 vs Knicks (W), 1995 vs Magic (L), and 1998 vs Bulls (L)

Thanks for reminding me.

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Tonight's Refs:

Joey Crawford
Steve Javie
Bob Delaney

:uhoh:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dale says it looks doubtful he's going to play.

Sabonis, this is why we brought you back.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

To All Blazer Fans.

NEVER GIVE UP TODAY.

Go Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Tonight's Refs:
> 
> Joey Crawford
> ...


Wow. The over-under on T's for the game has to be 4 now.

That's like a technical-foul-distributing dreamteam.

Ed O.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow. The over-under on T's for the game has to be 4 now.
> ...


Mike Rice on the situation:
Javie favors the road team
Delaney calls traveling a lot
Crawford is a very good ref


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Come on, Rasheed Wallace!!!!!

This is your time to shine. 

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

here we go!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Do i even need to say anything? Sabonis is freaking kicking ***!!! 8 points already and the big throw down! JEGA!!!!!!!! This is already looking to be a great game at 13-10 blazer lead!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

GO SABONIS


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Zach's pass to Ruben was sweet.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

12 minutes in the books. Blazers lead.

GO BONZI WELLS! It's your turn!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

We're getting outrebounded.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Bonzi and Sheed are stinking up the place.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*Hey yall*

just want to wish yall luck
i give yall credit with sticking through this amazing season.. i mean u guys have some clowns on your team..
sabonis is playin awesome.. i mean throw it down big guy...
anyways good luck!!
i hope yall win then beat the queens

hopefully sheed doesnt play like tmac :laugh:


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

When looking text live coverages it seems that it is Sabonis vs Dallas.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Sabas 12 pts 6 rebs and it is still the first half.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Sheed isn't stinking up the place. He's playing great D and he's always looking for the easiest shot that his TEAM can get.

As for Bonzi, he hasn't really gotten a chance to play.

Yay, Sabonis. Did anyone see Sabonis having a game like this?

Wow.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon Stoudamire triple double?

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Series 3-3. Game 7 45-45.

This is the Blazers' game to lose. If Bonzi and Sheed attack the hole in the 4th qtr, the Blazers will win going away.

Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Damon Stoudamire triple double?
> 
> Go Blazers


He isn't even half way there. I hope he does it but he only has 3 assists.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

As much as i've ragged on Stoudamire all season long... I really think that he has been a big part of our playoff wins, but he is still Damon... SO WATCH OUT!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

damon should play SG.


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

First half heros:

Sabas and Mouse. Ruben has been solid too.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

I don't like the look of things. Yes, they had a 12-3 run to even this thing up, but they aren't attacking the hoop like that should be doing. Plus, Dallas seems to be pounding them on the boards. They need to attack and play better defense in the second half. I wasn't impressed with Pippen either, he had some stupid plays and shots.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland weathered a 9 point deficit! that's pretty good considering they were a small run away from blowing this game wide open.


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

where is rasheed?


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

I expect the butterflies and nervousness that Dallas showed earlier in the game to rear it's ugly head again, if the game is close in the fourth.

And that bodes well for the Blazers!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Beaverton</b>!
> damon should play SG.


He has been. Pip has been playing the PG


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Pippen looks awful. He's having trouble defending, and he hasn't looked 'on' offensively either.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I knew Dallas would make a run and it would be key if we could weather the storm, we have done that,now we need sheed to step up and keep posting sabas.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If Portland doesn't make a run in the 3rd quarter, things will be looking bleak. We NEED a cushion from which to operate.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Portland needs to rebound better. Wells and Wallace are a combined 0-6, but I'm confident they'll hit shots in the second half (assuming they stay out of foul trouble; Wells has 3 and Wallace 2 at the half).

Dallas has more offensive rebounds than Portland does in the first half, and Dallas has got to the line more often, as well.

Portland needs to attack the basket on offense and rebound better at both ends to win this game.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> If Portland doesn't make a run in the 3rd quarter, things will be looking bleak. We NEED a cushion from which to operate.


Ya think? I think we have more players who have experience and confidence in the clutch than Dallas does.

The crowd IS a factor for the Mavs, but I guess we'll wait and see.

Of course, I'd PREFER a run in the 3rd to create a cushion 

Ed O.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

*Pippen*

Yes, you can see Pippen's knee bothering him on defense. Easy for Dallas to blow by him.

But we gotta hope it improves in the 2nd half. Otherwise, as great as Scottie is, he becomes a defensive liability.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dallas is going to go RIGHT at finley to get Bonzi in further trouble.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

actually, at 10 pts, 5 rebs at the half, Zach is on his way to yet another 20/10 game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

it's crazy to think about, but:

24 minutes will prove whether or not our efforts in the first 88 games were worth it or not.

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Damon
Ruben
Sheed
Z-Bo
Sabas
to start the 3rd. Keep posting up Sabas, no one can stop him.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> actually, at 10 pts, 5 rebs at the half, Zach is on his way to yet another 20/10 game.


His turnovers have been horrible, though... 3 of the team's 8.

Hopefully he can continue with the good and reduce the bad in the second half.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

We need to go at LaFranz and Bradley......get them in foul trouble. Then we can have our way inside. Hopefully we can spend alot of time at the free-throw line in the second half.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Pip needs to not defend Nick.

The entire team needs to take the ball to the hoop. They are in foul trouble, keep pushing it.

REBOUND

How about a little offense from Sheed? Bonzi, if he gets any minutes??


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Pip needs to not defend Nick.
> 
> The entire team needs to take the ball to the hoop. They are in foul trouble, keep pushing it.
> ...


How could I forget...
COMPOSURE!
HEART!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As a Portland fan, I'm a bit worried because Portland hasn't played particularly well, and they haven't had their two calling cards: free throw and rebounding edges. Also, the Dallas "Big Three" hasn't been *great*...they've ridden Van Excel, so the "Big Three" may still have something to say about this.

If I were a Dallas fan, I'd be worried because Portland hasn't played well, Dallas has done everything they wanted (played aggressively, won rebounding battle), Wallace and Wells have done nothing...and yet, game is tied. Dallas had a 9 point edge that Portland erased in half a quarter.


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

Sheed and Bonzi first baskets..........good start


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

OHHHHHHH! Did you see that no-look over the head pass from Sabas??!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazers4ever</b>!
> OHHHHHHH! Did you see that no-look over the head pass from Sabas??!!


IT WAS AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

That was one of the greatest passes I've ever seen. How did he know Wells would be *right* there? That pass was perfectly precise...not "in the area."


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Can we start a thread just to discuss every fantastic play by SABONIS???

Wow.

Go Blazers


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dallas has 4 players with 3 fouls..
Dirk
Raef
Bradley
Finley

Let's get rid of those guys!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Didn't Sabas look great when he was younger???


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Mouse needs to figure out what to do on the double pick!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Wells to Wallace

SICK!


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

WAKEE UP SHEED!!!!!!:sigh:


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

Oh man............4th on Sheed :uhoh:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I think I'm gonna have a heart attack


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

GO BLAZERS

7-0 run and counting!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Are we supposed to be enjoying this?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

This game is just like Game 5.

Wells and Wallace do nothing in first half. Wallace gets feet wet in third. Then he dominates in 4th.

Go Blazers


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Calling some ticky-tack fouls on Portland lately. The fouls on Wallace, Patterson and Sabonis seemed a bit...not so much.


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

Joey Crawford just won't give Sabas a break.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Bonzi is finally turning on the heat!


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

What is up with Crawford?!? That was a three!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

5 on Raef - way to be Zach!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zach! 5 fouls on Raef. Great work Zach.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazers4ever</b>!
> What is up with Crawford?!? That was a three!


Yeah, what's up with that? They blew not one but two of those on us earlier in the series. how about a make up call Joey?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

12 minutes to history!

Go Blazers


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

man, i wish they'd run just a few plays for Zach. there's nobody who can cover him in single coverage.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

End of the 3rd blazers up 2... I think I am probably more nervous then the blazers themselves. This is what it all comes down to. Blazers have not had their best game tonight, but they are still in the lead and need to keep posting up and hustling on defense. GO BLAZERS!!!!!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Well...good crap-what-do-I-do-oh-well-here-goes shot by Stoudamire to end that quarter.

Portland won that quarter. Win one more quarter (yes, I know they could lose the fourth by 1 and still win the game, but I want a less stressful win  ) and take your place in history.

The one frustrating thing to me is Portland can never go on a run from tied or with a small lead, to take a big lead. They can only go on runs when down by a fair amount.

Not that I'm complaining. Those 11-2 runs to wipe out 9 point leads have been rather crucial.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

This game might bring my ulcer back to life, I swear. 

Win the quarter and we win the game.


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

73-71

we start the 4th quarter ahead...Holy s**t i'm gonna have an heart attack....but please SHEED YOU HAVE TO WAKE UP!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

Oh man.........this is going to be a nail-biter 4th quarter. Sabas with 5, Sheed 4.........I can't take this...........:whoknows:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

get some stops early!
we'll need a lead down the stretch. 


they get the ball first.


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

la Frentz has 5


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

13 points total from Wallace and Wells.

If those two have one big quarter here in the fourth, Portland wins.


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

and Finley has 4


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

Noooooooooo........Sabas 5th foul.........


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

If it was up to Bonzi, he's lose this game for us.

Sucka.

I'm glad he got hurt and Pip came in.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Pippen TAKES THE CHARGE!!!!

Go Blazers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

Pip....that crafty veteren. That's a *clutch* turnover......I can't take much more of this!!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice job pippen. SHeed has finally arrived.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!*

SHEED for THREE!!!! CLUTCH!!!!


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

HE'S ON FIRE IN THE FOURTH!!!


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

NVE is amazing today.

How many big shots can he make? It has to end.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

man. sabonis is gone. port needs offense


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

P HU Q DIRK.

Nice shot you Nazi.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Believe Harder.

It's not over yet!

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

the refs totally screwed us over this game and you will be lieing if you said otherwise. * by this win by dallas. i really hope sacto beats the living hell out of them! i'm so pissed i'd root for la over dallas.


----------



## eddievedder (Apr 10, 2003)

and now...we're definetly gone...:sigh:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Dallas is shooting the lights off... down 6 1:20 left, im not feeling too good about this... :no:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

****
****
****
****
****
****
****
****
****
****


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Believe Harder. 

This is FAR from over.


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

chat is always available to call Dirk whatever you choose!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thanks refs for the loss...eff'ers!

refs :rocket:


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

Just kidding. 

He's amazing.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

We got ****ing robbed.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

FORK!


----------



## Arizona Bay (Jan 3, 2003)

Portland showed heart. I am proud of them. Asking them to change history is a tall order for a team that is somewhat mentally challenged. But they did show something.

Go Sac.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

wave to the children!

bye sheed
bye damon
bye bonzi


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

********
I HATE DALLAS,NO PROPS TO THEM!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> ********
> I HATE DALLAS,NO PROPS TO THEM!:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


yeah, you have to admit, that's a pretty cheap way to win a game.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Dallas stepped up under pressure. Home Court Advantage was too much.

Good game Mavs. Both teams DID play hard.

GO Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Bummer deal. Sabonis was great today, but Dale Davis being out just was too much. 

We weren't able to dominate on the boards like we had to, we didn't get to the basket enough, and we just didn't run ANY offense to speak of for most of the fourth quarter.

Dallas was extending their man defense and we weren't able to capitalize. I don't understand why our offense was Damon dribbling around until 10 seconds left on the shot clock, him passing to Wells and then Wells trying to do a jump-pass when he got his path to the basket cut off.

Bummer deal. Good job to force it to 7... they gave us more to cheer about than most of us expected.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazers4ever (May 3, 2003)

Walton: "Maurice Cheeks and his merry band of pranksters get to go home." 

Why is he talking crap about a team that showed so much heart?!?! AHHHHH I'm so upset right now....................


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dale Davis was dearly missed.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

It is not our fault Dallas made all of those assy shots, good defense and nash and exel just have to throw up everything and it goes in. Man Game 7 only sets you up for further dissapointment.


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Pathetic execution down the stretch. Wells being the biggest culprit. It's like they went away from doing everything that got them here.

So f'ing frustrating having your emotions played with like that--given hope and then have it literally ripped right away from you.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Forget about the last two minutes. Blazers fans should be proud of this team for deciding to take it to game 7. These guys played like it was their last game for the past 3 games and they proved they can hang with the best of them. I'm not a hardcore Blazers fan but I do follow them, and I can tell you one thing. The future looks way brighter now then it did when it was 3-0.

Thank you for a great series, and go Blazers!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jamal</b>!
> Forget about the last two minutes. Blazers fans should be proud of this team for deciding to take it to game 7. These guys played like it was their last game for the past 3 games and they proved they can hang with the best of them. I'm not a hardcore Blazers fan but I do follow them, and I can tell you one thing. The future looks way brighter now then it did when it was 3-0.
> 
> Thank you for a great series, and go Blazers!


:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

In the end, you have to point back to GAME ONE. Everyone was healthy and we just lost.

Go Blazers


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

being a Blazer fan is all about "what have you done for me lately." As I see it, lately they've won 3 out of 4 games against the most potent offense in the league. They just couldn't do it all.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

we earnt some credibility back in the league and we didnt roll over and die. 
i aint mad at them , lil mad at mo's subbing or lack of it in the 4th
but thats it


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm a little mad that we went away from Zach Randolph in the 2nd half. He's the guy who got us to game 7, and we forgot all about him.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> In the end, you have to point back to GAME ONE. Everyone was healthy and we just lost.
> 
> Go Blazers


Pip wasn't even close to 100% though.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Bonzi had a big mental block, he wasn't into the game at all

STuart


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazers4ever</b>!
> Walton: "Maurice Cheeks and his merry band of pranksters get to go home."
> 
> Why is he talking crap about a team that showed so much heart?!?! AHHHHH I'm so upset right now....................


because Walton generally cheers, supports, or glorifies whoever is in the lead.

plus..Damon pulls some sweet pranks on this team.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazers4ever</b>!
> Walton: "Maurice Cheeks and his merry band of pranksters get to go home."
> 
> Why is he talking crap about a team that showed so much heart?!?! AHHHHH I'm so upset right now....................



I think it is a funny quote. Guys you have to admit we had a horrible year in the press and these guys win in spit of there poor court IQ. I really hoped we could have pulled it out, but we learned that Zach is going to be very good, Damon has some heart left in him, and if you add some court IQ to this team it plays very good.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Tough game to swallow. My expectations for the Blazers were pretty low 2 weeks ago, but watching them in the last 3 games raised them up higher, and so today's loss was very disappointing - more so than if they had been swept.

I don't mean that I WISH they had been swept - I'm glad they weren't. I'm glad they fought back. But it had a bigger emotional effect on me because they didn't. Hope that makes sense....

Anyway, now that the Blazer season is over, I am released from my self-imposed exile from threads discussing trades, FA's, the draft, etc. I won't jump in with both feet yet, but be assured that I'll have some interesting trade ideas this summer.

I'll also be there to criticize other trade ideas - especially those that don't work under cap rules. Just warning you ahead of time.....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> I won't jump in with both feet yet, but be assured that I'll have some interesting trade ideas this summer.
> 
> I'll also be there to criticize other trade ideas - especially those that don't work under cap rules. Just warning you ahead of time.....


I look forward to reading your comments! :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Other than Payton, who else should Portland be looking at as a legit target for Trader Bob? Portland needs some shooting. I think that a nice player to come off the bench that his a good outside shot would be nice! Maybe a younger Steve Kerr!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

5 years later, I felt like bumping this!

It's interesting to look back on this thread and see just how far along the Blazers have come since then.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I can't believe it was NVE that did us in. ugh...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

This was before I joined the family. It was so lame on here without me huh?


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That was such a great series.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Never forget Bonzi Wells' quote!*



Speed said:


> "I know in my gut we can win a championship, and we need everybody in this locker room to have that same type of attitude"-- Bonzi Wells. December 17th, 2002.


Hahahahaha! That's me. Speed! My old alias before y'all banned me from the forum.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Unless they lose tomorrow, in which case we'll hate them, blow them up and never mention them again.
> 
> Right?


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I remember watching this series, it was fun as hell. NVE ****ted on alot of people that season.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Speed said:


> Actually, I started a thread about this. But the Nazi Moderators merged it with a bunch of threads so you couldn't see it. I'll restart it.
> 
> Go Blazers


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

please tell us new people why Zach got banned!!!!


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

For calling the moderators Nazis.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Are they?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Are they?


Apparently, now they post for South America.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> please tell us new people why Zach got banned!!!!


He never got banned, just suspended.

By the way, Speed's suspension is up, so he can post again. Heh heh heh...


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

So if I ever get banned, can I just change my name and then come back?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> So if I ever get banned, can I just change my name and then come back?


No. In fact that's a good way to keep from ever getting let back on the site. So I don't suggest it. Haha.

Speed/Zack registered a new screen name on his own accord. You'd have to ask him why he did.


----------

